# Hidden messages in amps



## circa40

I think its kinda neat that some companies leave messages on the PCB  

PG ZX800.1


Vintage PPI processor


----------



## bfowler

the new PG TI mono amps say "i love the smell of voice coils in the morning"
and the 4 channel says "my father was a m44....who's your daddy"


----------



## IBcivic

i had a vintage alpine amp that suddenly quit working...so when i opened it up to look inside...the puff of smoke told me that i had just released the genie


----------



## Oliver

YouTube - Damn Yankees - High Enough - *Damn Yankees - High Enough *


----------



## imjustjason

What's the Zed one that has "prime real estate" or something like that on the board?


----------



## ryan s

imjustjason said:


> What's the Zed one that has "prime real estate" or something like that on the board?


Can't remember for the life of me. Autotek?


----------



## WackyWormer

That's pretty neat


----------



## imjustjason

Found it. Old school Alphasonik.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/61062-little-old-school-zed-audio-humor.html


----------



## ryan s

Ahhh that's the one...

From the thread (clbolt's pics, saves a click)


----------



## GlasSman

bfowler said:


> the new PG TI mono amps say "i love the smell of voice coils in the morning"
> and the 4 channel says "my father was a m44....who's your daddy"


Sweet!

Any word on the others?


----------



## angelicscar

wow that's funny and cool! never heard this before, i am thinking to open my amps =) I will post what is the hidden message in mine! cant wait!


----------



## Oliver

I've heard there is magic fairy dust in some amps !

Never seen any, though !


----------



## circa40

amitaF said:


> i had a vintage alpine amp that suddenly quit working...so when i opened it up to look inside...the puff of smoke told me that i had just released the genie





a$$hole said:


> I've heard there is magic fairy dust in some amps !
> 
> Never seen any, though !


Happend to me....genie told me Im screwed and buy a new amp :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big_Valven

I like this... it shows that the engineers weren't being used like slaves and were permitted a sense of humour


----------



## audiogodz1

Open anything today and it will say "not made in the USA so nothing worth seeing here".


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

audiogodz1	
Re: Hidden messages in amps
Open anything today and it will say "not made in the USA so nothing worth seeing here".

Yeah except it would be in Chinese or another language. We'd probably get all upset thinking they were laughing at us for spending money on inferior electronics.


----------



## Mooble

Not quite as funny, but still personalized


----------



## sqshoestring

I don't know if I've seen even one that said made in China on the board. Had a message yesterday... a guy give me three amps to try to repair all kenwoods. One I fixed the PS a nice condition 7201 rest are older model, second PS was blown soot all over I don't have those mosfets, the third I open with a message....one channel the outputs were gone:surprised: as in missing, no screws in the board at all, wrong screws in cover, and PS soot all over. I told him it came from a junk pile someplace. I do stuff for this guy regular but, lol, that is too much.


----------



## stills

mid 90's 2xs

















does audio con. still use spike?


----------



## leepersc

Subscribed!


----------



## dohcser

very cool, have to check out some of mine


----------



## Lanson

On the control knob circuit board for a 3sixty.2 processor, there's some neat stuff there.


----------



## audiogodz1

Autotek HC225MXi


----------



## W8 a minute

I would like to see:
If you can read this your warranty has been voided


----------



## envisionelec

circa40 said:


> I think its kinda neat that some companies leave messages on the PCB
> 
> PG ZX800.1


Damn Yankee's (?)

Ah, those damn possessive plural nouns.


----------



## stills

Nugent fans at PG?


----------



## craracer05

Pretty sure the newer rockford t series amps have little cartoon guys on the boards.


----------



## 240sxguy

My zed hifonics neptune said all sorts of crazy crap in it, the board was enormous. I recall it saying "Beverly hills" in one area and "golf course" in another LOL.


----------



## jonnyanalog

craracer05 said:


> Pretty sure the newer rockford t series amps have little cartoon guys on the boards.


They have avatars from people who contributed to the build of the amp. 
A friend of a friend who was the head ME over there has the beer mug with the M M in it. 

Rockford Fosgate® - Glossary


----------



## Stage-Auto

thats awesome ive never paid any attention to these but now im on the prowl


----------



## moog

lol, I wonder if other electronic products have hidden messages.


----------



## GTI-DNA

stills said:


> mid 90's 2xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does audio con. still use spike?


Yep they sure do. I just got an AC LC6i a few months ago and He is on the literature and box.


----------



## instalher

audio control also has some hidden messages in all of there digital xovers and eqs.. have fun finding them.. ps.. usually there are more than one message per unit..


----------



## The Baron Groog

Very rare find in the UK Autotek Mean Machine: "this is a big amp" made me chuckle-never seen anything like this before, took the pic last week and was going to post when saw this thread


----------



## SoundJunkie

I have a couple...when I get home I will post up a picture of the board of the Lunar L2200 I just sold. Simply states...."Who's your Daddy?"

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thetoner

Subscribed, this is amazing.


----------



## jsun_g

My old Hifonics Aphrodite VIII said "Goddess of love", or something like that.


----------



## Bower

Wow, this is cool. Subscribed.


----------



## ChrisB

SoundJunkie said:


> I have a couple...when I get home I will post up a picture of the board of the Lunar L2200 I just sold. Simply states...."Who's your Daddy?"
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie

ChrisB said:


>


Thanks Chris ! I couldn't find that damn picture anywhere.....funny ish !:laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

Rumor has it that audio control used it in the naming of stuff.....

Home amps: GFA-XXX Great fugging amp.

Pre amps:GRP-XXX great farging processor.


----------



## draft6969

This is a cool thread. i knew zed did stuff like this, but didnt know any one else did.


----------



## Therum

Xtant 403a


----------



## imjustjason

Now that's cool!

Makes me wish I hadn't traded my 403 away.


----------



## Therum

I wonder who CHY was. I hope they didn't pass away.


----------



## imjustjason

Ummm.... CHY is Carolyn Hall Young. 

She was the artist that designed the PPI Art Series amps. The heat sink and the artwork. Not to mention all of the sales flyers, van artwork, trade show exhibits, and magazine ads regarding the Arts. 

She also later designed the visual appearance of the Xtant amps. The best looking amps ever made, IMHO.

A TRUE car audio legend. She is an active member here... and a VERY sweet woman. She is very much alive.

Resume

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...vanced/87122-word-mrs-carolyn-hall-young.html


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

Dear Therum,
Yes, I am still here. I am grateful for your posting of the photo of the hidden message -- I hadn't known about it, but I will be calling Bruce Macmillan, Jeff Scoon, Dave Krich, & the gang, this morning to thank them. 

When we were going through financial challenges, Xtant was bought by someone who never quite understood the spirit of how we accomplished what we did. After a time, I was "let go" to increase profit margins. It felt, for a moment, a little like a death in the family, but we realized that change is just part of the natural process. It had been such an inspiring, exciting collaboration, and the people of core group continue to be my dear friends. 

We didn't just make amplifiers, we built a creative community of friendship and respect, which endures to this day. 

Big thanks to Jason, who was gracious (as he is always) in letting me know about your photo. I wish I had known him, way back then. Jason, I appreciate your generosity.

with love and thanks,
Carolyn Hall Young (CHY) xxoo


----------



## MaXaZoR

Therum said:


> Xtant 403a


That is awesome and the most sincere form of flattery I have seen in quite awhile. This seems to be missing from today's companies...


----------



## SoundJunkie

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Therum,
> Yes, I am still here. I am grateful for your posting of the photo of the hidden message -- I hadn't known about it, but I will be calling Bruce Macmillan, Jeff Scoon, Dave Krich, & the gang, this morning to thank them.
> 
> When we were going through financial challenges, Xtant was bought by someone who never quite understood the spirit of how we accomplished what we did. After a time, I was "let go" to increase profit margins. It felt, for a moment, a little like a death in the family, but we realized that change is just part of the natural process. It had been such an inspiring, exciting collaboration, and the people of core group continue to be my dear friends.
> 
> We didn't just make amplifiers, we built a creative community of friendship and respect, which endures to this day.
> 
> Big thanks to Jason, who was gracious (as he is always) in letting me know about your photo. I wish I had known him, way back then. Jason, I appreciate your generosity.
> 
> with love and thanks,
> Carolyn Hall Young (CHY) xxoo


Best post of the month! BRAVO!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## draft6969

No kidding. This is the best post I have read in a long time. Very touching. Sounds like they were a family.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

draft6969 said:


> No kidding. This is the best post I have read in a long time. Very touching. Sounds like they were a family.


Thank you, dear gentlemen. 

Yes, we were and are a family in the best way, one with common goals, honor, and mutual respect for our different strengths. We rejoice in each other's successes and share the burdens of our disappointments. 

I hope that each of you will discover this kind of fellowship and satisfaction through your work.

Today, I spoke with Jeff Scoon and Bruce Macmillan about this thread. They thought I knew about the hidden message, and were dazzled that this had come to me by way of this forum. Jason, thank you again -- I would have missed it.

Jeff Scoon, Bruce Macmillan, Dave Krich and other PPI/Xtant alumni are still pushing the envelope of possibilities for state of the art audio. They work together, still, as the amplifier R&D division of JL Audio. 

I'm proud of my mobile audio brothers.
xxoo Carolyn Hall Young


----------



## Therum

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Therum,
> Yes, I am still here. I am grateful for your posting of the photo of the hidden message -- I hadn't known about it, but I will be calling Bruce Macmillan, Jeff Scoon, Dave Krich, & the gang, this morning to thank them.
> 
> When we were going through financial challenges, Xtant was bought by someone who never quite understood the spirit of how we accomplished what we did. After a time, I was "let go" to increase profit margins. It felt, for a moment, a little like a death in the family, but we realized that change is just part of the natural process. It had been such an inspiring, exciting collaboration, and the people of core group continue to be my dear friends.
> 
> We didn't just make amplifiers, we built a creative community of friendship and respect, which endures to this day.
> 
> Big thanks to Jason, who was gracious (as he is always) in letting me know about your photo. I wish I had known him, way back then. Jason, I appreciate your generosity.
> 
> with love and thanks,
> Carolyn Hall Young (CHY) xxoo


Hello Carolyn, 

I'm glad I was able to bring it to light for its intended recipient. I understand the changes companies will sometimes make just for an extra buck. I value the family atmosphere present in some companies and hope that they will never loose sight of that important aspect of the business. I myself used to manage for a company which will remain nameless (Largest in the world) which lost touch with that aspect when the founder of the company passed away and his children took charge. Luckily I was able to find a company that still practices that "Working Family" philosophy. It still blows my mind that I was able to learn whom the message was for. I thought it would be just one of those things that I would never find out. WOW.


----------



## Darth SQ

SUBSCRIBED!
Can't wait to see more.
CHY, thanks for the heads up on this thread.
Have you found out which employee at Xtant actually did it?
These messages are alot more fun than the empty cans and bottles I would find inside the doors and under the seats of new GM vehicles during the 80's and 90's.
I think there was a Playboy magazine in a door once as well.
At least that was useful.
Can you say, "Pride in workmanship"?
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Kellyo77

Xtant just went way up in my book. What a great story. Thank you for sharing Ms. Young.


----------



## edouble101

I wish you were still at XTANT/PPI Carolyn Hall Young. Maybe their amplifiers today would be as good as they were in the 90's.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

Therum said:


> Hello Carolyn,
> 
> I'm glad I was able to bring it to light for its intended recipient. I understand the changes companies will sometimes make just for an extra buck. I value the family atmosphere present in some companies and hope that they will never loose sight of that important aspect of the business. I myself used to manage for a company which will remain nameless (Largest in the world) which lost touch with that aspect when the founder of the company passed away and his children took charge. Luckily I was able to find a company that still practices that "Working Family" philosophy. It still blows my mind that I was able to learn whom the message was for. I thought it would be just one of those things that I would never find out. WOW.


Dear Therum,
Luck is opportunity met with preparedness. You knew that you wanted to work with a company with integrity, so you recognized it and made the choice.. Kudos to you!

Thanks for this sweet reminder that it was worth the effort to have done what we did. That is something that can not be bought or sold.
xxoo chy


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> SUBSCRIBED!
> Can't wait to see more.
> CHY, thanks for the heads up on this thread.
> Have you found out which employee at Xtant actually did it?
> These messages are alot more fun than the empty cans and bottles I would find inside the doors and under the seats of new GM vehicles during the 80's and 90's.
> I think there was a Playboy magazine in a door once as well.
> At least that was useful.
> Can you say, "Pride in workmanship"?
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Dear Bret,
You know, my guys are all like good brothers. They blame each other, for all they do that is good. It is about respect, passion and camaraderie, which move beyond skill (workmanship), to artistry (a combination of craftsmanship and creativity). 

xxoo chy

Note:
Bret gave me a pristine A-100 for Christmas, because he thought I should have one. "Wow!" Of course, I cried.
When Jeff Scoon and family video skyped me on December 24th, for the annual, torturous reading of "Twas the Night Before Christmas," I showed them the gift. All the Scoons were truly impressed, as was my husband, Warren. Though this, Jeff's kids grew a deeper appreciation of who their father is. That is a powerful present. Thanks Bret.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

Kellyo77 said:


> Xtant just went way up in my book. What a great story. Thank you for sharing Ms. Young.


Dear Kellyo, edouble, MaXaZoR, et al,
This may not be an appropriate analogy, but I am guessing that some sports fans actually follow the players, and not just the name of the team. Companies come and go. The people matter. If you are curious, follow the arcs of what Bruce Macmillan have and Jeff Scoon accomplished in their careers.

In my experience, most worthwhile endeavors have been achieved through people coming together with energy, effort and integrity -- and a willingness to risk failure and success.

I believe that all people are equipped to do extraordinary things, not in spite of being "merely human," but because we are human, and therefore capable of so much. 

Today, as you sort though the things you have to do, and the things you want to, I ask you to remember that with every choice you make, you are drawing a line, without an easer. You are creating your legacy, your history, and charting a course that cannot be edited. You can plant a seed, reach to pick up a piece of garbage, or you can litter. It is your choice. 

When you practice your compassion, your attention to detail, your courage to stand up for what you know is right, and every time you look for inspiration or give it to someone else, you are waging a powerful revolution, and you change the people around you. With your efforts, today and tomorrow will be better than any of the good old days.

I have to go. I have some revolutions to stir up around here, and some plants that need watering. 

with love and thanks,
Carolyn Hall Young
P.S.: I ask for your forgiveness for my ramblings


----------



## jmacdadd

To Caroyln Hall Young...regarding the XTANT hidden message...I do not miss you for you are not yet gone...your legacy lives on and every day I continue to relive the glory days of mobile audio as I am graced by works of your fine art proudly displayed throughout my home and in my daily driver!

My collection of "fine art" may be limited to a single Art Series poster (a beautiful A1200 floating through outer space) and 25 Art Series amps (23 white, 2 black) and assorted miscellaneous extra sinks and marketing materials.

As I have done in the past, and will continue to do in the future, I would like to thank you from the bottom of my heart as wells as my eyes and ears for giving the world the Art Series amplifiers that were built with boldness, integrity, enthusiasm and of course passion for quality mobile audio.

Thank you for standing at the edge of the abyss and diving in head first because you believed in yourself...your work...your art. Thank you for setting aside your fears and embracing a challenge so great that no one aside from those that witnessed it could possibly understand.

I am hoping that some day, during both our lifetimes, there will be another quality mobile audio company that will have come to you for inspiration (with good intentions and a healthy bank account) so a new generation of audio enthusiasts will be able to embrace your work and your legacy revitalized.


----------



## Darth SQ

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Dear Bret,
> You know, my guys are all like good brothers. They blame each other, for all they do that is good. It is about respect, passion and camaraderie, which move beyond skill (workmanship), to artistry (a combination of craftsmanship and creativity).
> 
> xxoo chy
> 
> Note:
> Bret gave me a pristine A-100 for Christmas, because he thought I should have one. "Wow!" Of course, I cried.
> When Jeff Scoon and family video skyped me on December 24th, for the annual, torturous reading of "Twas the Night Before Christmas," I showed them the gift. All the Scoons were truly impressed, as was my husband, Warren. Though this, Jeff's kids grew a deeper appreciation of who their father is. That is a powerful present. Thanks Bret.


Carolyn,
It was just wrong for you to have created these beauties and not have one of your very own.
They're so very hard to find still in the box but I was absolutely determined to get you one in perfect shape.
It was just my way of saying thank you; just like the guys that put your farewell message on the XTANT board.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06

Mine have drawings in them but there is nothing like that on the board


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

Brian_smith06 said:


> Mine have drawings in them but there is nothing like that on the board


Brian, obviously it would be your job to put a message on the circuit board for the next guy looking for one. 
Suggestion:
The most common, pre-Cleopatra, Egyptian graffiti said "I saw, and I was amazed." This is true, I am reading the newest biography of Cleopatra by Stacy Schiff, where I found that bit of delicious trivia. 
Note: 
it was probably not in English.
xxoo chy


----------



## Brian_smith06

here's a pic of the inside of one of my amps. all 4 have the same thing


----------



## Darth SQ

Brian_smith06 said:


> here's a pic of the inside of one of my amps. all 4 have the same thing



That is really, really cool!
Imagine working for a company that encourages this type of personalization and positive behavior.
I wasted way too much time at ASU when I should have been working for PPI.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06

Yeah that has a lot to do with why all the products in my car(head unit/processing aside) is made by them. Now if they made head units or processors then I would swap in a heart beat


----------



## Fight

All I can say is that I am impressed. I would love to know more about the passion and the people behind the products that I love.


----------



## ingrexco

this forum will not let me post a pic due to the low post count. There is an awsome message inside a VHT Deliverance guitar amplifier if anyone cares to find the pic and post it.


----------



## Darth SQ

ingrexco said:


> this forum will not let me post a pic due to the low post count. There is an awsome message inside a VHT Deliverance guitar amplifier if anyone cares to find the pic and post it.


Here's his pic.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06

That's hysterical


----------



## instalher

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's his pic.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


i have got to meet that girl who wrote that...


----------



## jbzdula

best thread ever !!!!


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

ok, this isnt an amp but it had more messages on a 3"X4" board then I had ever seen. There are even a few more under stuff. 











Never give UP!!!, dont worry.










Stop the ********, Work smarter not harder, voted #1 ecu for the performance and value, Delco logic










On time, on spec, on budget, Its never the box, kicking arse, The guru system, Its mine!










What do you want to hear, Smash the bong, totally professional, warranty void, Burn in hell, mad cow, money delivery, **** happens, military spec


----------



## Therum

Cool. So what is it????


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

> Cool. So what is it????


Its the Microtech MT-2 ECU. This unit controls the secondary injectors on my turbo race engines. 

http://rccturbos.com/product-catalo...e/84-mt-2-fuel-controller-3-bar.html?sef=hcfp

~JH


----------



## envisionelec

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> ok, this isnt an amp but it had more messages on a 3"X4" board then I had ever seen. There are even a few more under stuff.


From all the kludges, it looks like they spent more time typing messages than laying out a working PCB.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts

> From all the kludges, it looks like they spent more time typing messages than laying out a working PCB.



Yeah, thats EXACTLY what I was thinking.....

Especially considering what it costs!!!!!!!

~JH


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

Looks like either a lot of free time on their hands, or had to spend some extra money so next years funding wouldn't get cut. Either way, pretty creative and definetly creative. I love seeing things like this.


----------



## envisionelec

TwinBassDaddy said:


> Looks like either a lot of free time on their hands, or had to spend some extra money so next years funding wouldn't get cut. Either way, pretty creative and definetly creative. I love seeing things like this.


Extra messages don't cost extra. They're all laid down at the same time. Maybe you meant _slacking off._


----------



## go_go_thrash

Awesome thread. Made me look under the hood of all my amps, I regretfully have no secret messages. Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## jbreddawg

Found in a Rockford Fosgate P1000


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs

That's pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## Anothertime

I know this is not a amp.. but thanks to this post I now understand it.


----------



## Shinju

Anothertime said:


> I know this is not a amp.. but thanks to this post I now understand it.
> 
> View attachment 27916
> 
> 
> View attachment 27917


Those initals would belong to Carolyn Hall Young, the lead artist for PPI/Xtant back in the day for many of years.

I wish I would have taken some photos of the 2300m and 2300AM I had but hidden in the artwork of these amps were some hidden text messages.

I think the 2300m said something about Amazing Power or maybe it was Absolute Power, It was hidden off to the side of one of the red spheres very hard to see.

Pretty cool stuff!


Well shoot, I guess I did take photos of a few Message in the Art Series.


2300m


----------



## Darth SQ

Anothertime said:


> I know this is not a amp.. but thanks to this post I now understand it.
> 
> View attachment 27916
> 
> 
> View attachment 27917


Promo plate for sale?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Evil Ryu

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Promo plate for sale?
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


haha bret...if i had a ppi employee badge you'd probably buy it off me


----------



## Darth SQ

Evil Ryu said:


> haha bret...if i had a ppi employee badge you'd probably buy it off me


True.


----------



## nfrazier

those are awesome.


----------



## sebberry

In the remote control for my Rockford 3Sixty.2:


----------



## AKheathen

sebberry said:


> In the remote control for my Rockford 3Sixty.2:


gonna go rip my bass knob apart now.....


----------



## goodstuff

sebberry said:


> In the remote control for my Rockford 3Sixty.2:


No ****. I owned one and never saw that.


----------



## david in germany

The stow aways in my 25 to life Power 1000. 
We had a thread going on the Rockford Fosgate forum back in 07 about this.
If I remember correctly there is one image for each engeneer that helped with the amp.


----------



## hybridamp

I'm subscribed for the nostalgia. Also agree with the statement of the original xtant amps, they are by far my favorite cosmetically.


----------



## Neil_J

Not an amp. Found in my Mosconi 6to8 dsp, on both boards.

"F--- off to all worldwide cloners"


----------

